# It's Happening Again



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

bobcolenso said:


> Went to do some laundry this morning, and when the wash cycle ended and the washer pumped out the wash water, it all came up the floor drain. FIDDLESTICKS!





bobcolenso said:


> Went to the rental place and got a snake. Got out TONS of tree roots.
> So my question is; Is there a good product that I can buy and pour in to keep this from happening, or should I just rent a snake every year? We have a mid-50's bungalow with city water/sewer, and I'm assuming that everything below ground is from that era.
> Thank you,


 
OK, it happened again yesterday. 

I don't have time for a lot of detail right now, but I do have a few questions; 


Why does the water come up only ONE floor drain (the one closest to the washing machine) and not the other floor drain in another part of the basement? Don't they connect before they go out to the main?
Is there a difference between (a) going in through the floor drain and (b) opening up one of the clean-outs and going in that way?
Are all these "caps" openings for clean-outs? There are three of these close to each other. There's a 3" one right next to the pipe coming down from the bathroom, then several feet away closer to the washing machine there are two about 4" pipes that come up and are capped off.
Thanks guys.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Tree roots are a real pain when it comes to plumbing!

More than likely, you're probably going to have to get it snaked about once a year to keep it clean. It's probably going to be easier to snake through a true cleanout. But anyplace that has a cap that can be opened would work. But usually a cleanout will be a Y and a little easier access for the snake.

There is another option. It's more costly than a what a yearly snake job would be, but less than a dig up and replace. They can replace the whole length of pipe without digging up the whole yard. It's "cured in place pipe". They can run a new flexible pipe through the old one and then it's inflated and they use a polymer that cures and forms a new pipe that's impervious to roots. (at least for a very long time) The problem with the old cast iron pipes is that the roots work their way in through cracks or at the joints between the pieces. Once that happens, a yearly snaking is just a haircut and the roots will continue to grow. If you had a new cured in place pipe, the roots can't get in and it solves the problem.

GOOD LUCK!

John


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I've heard of people using copper sulphate for killing roots.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

CHASINEYES said:


> I've heard of people using copper sulphate for killing roots.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That may work if you refrain from running water or flushing the toilet for a while. It's probably best to put some down the drain and let it sit in the drain for a couple of days. Do it as you leave the house before the weekend trip or vacation.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

OK. Just call me a d(stupid poop)t. Forgot to put a lint trap on the washing machine drain.

For now a yearly snaking will have to do for now. Maybe we can budget a more permanent fix in a couple of years.

Thanks again.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

You need to find the cleanout which should slope out towards the main sewer. If you do it yourself get the largest cutting head you can for roots. A treatment of copper sulfate right after and twice a year may keep the lines open or increase the frequency between snakings.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

bobcolenso said:


> OK. Just call me a d(stupid poop)t. Forgot to put a lint trap on the washing machine drain.
> 
> For now a yearly snaking will have to do for now. Maybe we can budget a more permanent fix in a couple of years.
> 
> Thanks again.


Just tie an old tube sock to the hose that drains your washer, and that should trap lint for you. As for the drain, I have a suggestion. If you have an air compressor, fire it up, put an air nozzle (blower) into the drain, surrounded by a wet rag. Push it all firmly down, and give a shot of air. Oh, and make sure someone plugs any other drains attached to that line, too. This will blow out any clogs. It doesn't take a LONG protracted shot of air. Just a quick 2 second shot, or two, should do it. If it doesn't, and you have PVC, don't overdo it. If you have metal drainpipe, you won't blow it up. 
If your actual drain is clogged, forceps will help you pick the soaked lintballs out of the strainer.


----------

